
Meet the Firm That's Betting Against the Startup Bubble - miraj
http://fortune.com/2016/08/04/shorting-startups/
======
miraj
Fyi.

Their blog/research:
[http://www.snow.ventures/blog/](http://www.snow.ventures/blog/)

